# Safe to use this HDD?



## mohityadavx (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello, I have a HDD which suffered some physical damage. The log below gives the extent of the damage. Can I use this HDD for storage purpose? Is there anything at all I can do to use it in a safe manner or would you recommend me to dump it.  

Macrorit Disk Scanner
Device: Mass Storage Device USB Device (698.6 GB)
Scan area: 1.063 MB ~ 698.6 GB
Bad sectors found:
Physical bad sector No: 47095808, Count: 2048.
Physical bad sector No: 52180992, Count: 2048.
Physical bad sector No: 70479872, Count: 2048.
Physical bad sector No: 109817856, Count: 2048.
Physical bad sector No: 118919168, Count: 2048.


----------



## Tomal (Nov 18, 2016)

At first you should get a backup of important files of that HDD because it is damaged and there is more possibility of failuring. Now, though it seems to me that the damages are not major, try to have a new one.


----------



## patkim (Nov 19, 2016)

-Check SMART parameters and find out if sectors have been reallocated and what is the SMART Health status reported. 
-You may not want to use it as primary HDD however if you still wish to use it, try to re-partition it in such a way that all sectors containing bad sectors eventually fall in one partition. It looks like it is doable looking at the picture and later keep that partition slot as free space eventually. e.g. if all 5 bad sectors are in total span of 90 GB continuous slot, leave it blank forever.
-HDDs fail anytime. Even good ones under warranty do fail too. I am using an old HDD after reallocating 16 sectors and it's still working ok for past one year.
-There are software's that claim to regenerate bad sectors by altering magnetic properties so such things somehow. I have not used any such but if you wish to give it a try you may do so as well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2016)

Any idea about my HDD condition as provided :--->




Do I need a new HDD for replacement???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2016)

Reallocated sector count is quite high(you can change to decimal/normal number system values by going to Function--Advanced feature--Raw values--10[DEC],for future reference this value in normal number system ideally should be zero,even a value of single digit should serve as a warning to keep a backup of important data in some other place). It is not advisable to trust this HDD now with any important data. As for replacement it is better to buy one soon so you can copy all data from this HDD to new HDD even if it is working for now.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2016)

^Thanks Friend,going for a WD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2016)

Go for WD Blue 1 TB.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 26, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Any idea about my HDD condition as provided :--->
> 
> View attachment 16620
> 
> ...



I am confused which one to download from here Download Center - Crystal Dew Worl
Can you help me? Any tips to use this software?? My HDD is 4yrs old, So I must check


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2016)

Download the portable version in zip format.
Unzip it and run.
Post the screenshots of your HDD status.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 27, 2016)

Good news or bad news?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Neither good nor bad.Considering it has ran for 12000+ hours,only 1 pending sector count is within expectations but it is a good idea to at least backup very important data in some other place also.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Neither good nor bad.Considering it has ran for 12000+ hours,only 1 pending sector count is within expectations but it is a good idea to at least backup very important data in some other place also.


But,Friend the *reallocated sectors count* of his HDD is much higher which has a value of 252.
Mine was having only 63.
I mean,can I change my HDD quite after some time?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2016)

*forum.digit.in/storage/199113-safe-use-hdd-post2307764.html#post2307764
His reallocated sector count is zero & current pending sector count is 1.

*You need to see raw values(check my earlier post to see these values in normal decimal number system) not Current,worst & threshold values.As the raw value increases current & worst values decreases & when these values get lower than threshold values HDD fails S.M.A.R.T. test.*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2016)

^Clear to me.


----------

